# Bios Batterie Laptop wechseln



## chocox (3. September 2007)

Hallo ihr da draußen,
ich habe einen alten hp Laptop, bei dem der Akku seinen Geist aufgegben hat
und er daher immer am Netzteil hängen muss.
Seit einniger Zeit hängt er beim booten und man muss immer F1 drücken, damit er 
hochfährt. Die Uhrzeit muss dann immer neu eingestellt werden, weshalb ich zu der Annahme kam, dass die Batterie vom Bios gewechselt werden muss.
Also ginig ich zu einem Computerfachmann meines Vertrauens und er sagte mir, dass das am Akku liegt und nicht an der Batterie und ich weiterhin F1 drücken soll...
Wem soll ich jetzt glauben?Dem Fachmann oder meiner Intuition?
und wo haben Hp's für gewöhnlich ihre Batterie?

mfg Theresa


----------



## Calexico (3. September 2007)

Die BIOS-Batterie wird nur dann benutzt, wenn keine Versorgung vom eigentlichen Akku mehr möglich ist. Da dieser ja kaputt ist, würde ich sagen, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass die BIOS-Batterie inzwischen auch leer ist. 
War der Laptop denn längere Zeit ohne Strom mit kaputtem Akku herumgestanden?


----------



## chocox (3. September 2007)

ja das ist durchaus möglich, da ich ihn von einem Bekannten habe und der ihn länger nicht benutzt hat. Spielt das eine Rolle?Ich versteh nicht wieso sich der IT'ler geweigert hat die Batterie zu wechseln? Die ist doch bestimmt an einer Stelle, wo man einigermaßen gut hin kommt...


----------



## AndreG (3. September 2007)

Hi,

Schau mal unter den Laptob, ob es da eine verschraubte Klappe oder sowas ähnliches gibt. Darunter liegen meist Ram, Cpu, usw. und zu 90% auch die Batterie. Und wenn deine Garantie eh abgelaufen ist, ist es auch egal wer ihn aufschraubt.

Mfg Andre


----------

